# Royal Canin German Shepherd 24 food



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Currently feeding Eukanuba large breed adult dry food and thinking of switching if I can decide on a better food.

Our vet has recommended Royal Canin or Science Diet (the sensitive stomach variety of either = GSD variety). I have also heard good things about Orijen. This was partly due to our dogs ongoing yeast infection in his ears - she thought that the new food type might help with these. 

I would like to get experience/recommendations of folks who have used any of these higher end dry foods. Or other ones that you have had experience with.


----------



## Mika140 (Jan 8, 2011)

I've had great results with the Orijen old formula and with Acana grain-free (that's another line made by the same company as Orijen, just a little lower meat content). The newer formula of Orijen didn't sit well with my dogs, so I switched to the Acana Grasslands.

I've tried Science Diet in the past, with not very good results.

I've heard very good things about Royal Canin from other GSD owners, but have not tried it myself. I would go with the Royal Canin over the Eukanuba or Science Diet any day, based on ingredients and how I've seen dogs do on them. Personally, I like the Acana grain-free the best of those, but it's probably priced quite a bit higher than RC.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I feed mine holistic select. Not a top of the line dog food but I like it and my dogs like it. I had previously fed pinnacle, which I liked, but had to order through the mail since it isn't carried locally by anyone in Gainesville. You'll get plenty of comments on which food to feed to your dog(s).


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Royal Canin has a great PDF regarding their GSD 24.

I've tried other premium (origen, wellness, etc) and have had the best results with Royal Canin. These include: less itching, firmer stools, perfect coat, zero gas, and Tonka hasn't been sick 1 day in the three years that I've been feeding Royal Canin.

Proteins are less than some other brands but the percentage and type are supposed to be the ideal for GSD's.

Anyway, It has served us well though it's not cheap.

Good luck.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not an answer to your subject, but more towards your vets recommendation... Science diet is the most overpriced food on the market with some of the worst ingredients.

Sometimes I think vets push that crap so they have more sick dogs to deal with.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

The Vet told me the same sales pitch about how "GOOD" Royal Canin was. 
I went home to look up the brand. I found Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble 

Out of a possible ratings of 1 to 6 stars.(six being premium) , all of Royal Canin kibble was rated 1 or 2 stars only. The one you mention was rated a 2 out of 6 stars. 
I now feed Orijen ( 6 star kibble) . Everyone has there own opinion though.lots of threads of XYZ vs Orijen but.Zeus eats it up like no tomorrow and is in perfect health. I took the 5 minutes out of my day to go directly to Orijen's website, and was pretty reassured that this is a company that cares what goes into the food. Videos where great, takes a lot to put your own face on a product and stand by it.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Orijen is a great food. Their processing is meticulous and ethical. I currently feed Alice Innova Red Meat which is a Nutura Company; but they have been bought out by Procter and Gamble. So, I have a wait and see attitude about it. If they change their processing practices or close their rendering plants. It will be Orijen or Primal for my girl.

As far as yeasty ears, try plain ordinary live culture yogurt about a tablespoon in each meal. It takes about a month to work but it does. I use yogurt and various wet foods for all the drugs my girl has to take.
It's just a maintanance program now.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I had mine on Royal Canin GS for about 6 months and he did really good but I switched him off of it because I feel for the price there are better foods out there.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We feed Joey Royal Canin since that's what his former owner (family member) fed him.

He seems healthy and happy.

I don't like the price, and would love to find something comparable for less money, but I will not compromise on Joey's health.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cheerful1 said:


> We feed Joey Royal Canin since that's what his former owner (family member) fed him.
> 
> He seems healthy and happy.
> 
> I don't like the price, and would love to find something comparable for less money, but I will not compromise on Joey's health.


Annamaet Encore or Extra are less money and are much better, but I have no issue with RC foods as a whole.

You should be able to find it the PA area without any trouble. The company is in Bucks County.

Another nice option is Verus Life Advantage. I would use any product coming out of the Ohio Pet Foods custom plant over any other food.


All three are about $1-$1.25 lb.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had tried many foods and Dax has done best on medi-cal (which is royal canin). It really made a difference with him filling out and his stool quality.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Never tried Science diet, Euk, or RC, so not much help there. My dogs love and have done great on the Castor/Pollux line. Wellness core is one that K loved when he was still young and active.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently switched to 4 health and my dogs have done very well on it. I have fed Solid Gold, Pinnacle, TOTW, & Premium Edge in the past. All of these seemed to be foods that my dogs loved. They all seemed to do very well on the foods. The reason I switched was that I can get 4Health for 29.99 for a 35lb bag, the others are more and I figured I would try it and see how they did. After six months I am happy with the results.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Several years ago I switched to Royal Canin (baby, puppy & adult). Considering the success that I have had, it would be unlikely that I would change to another brand.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I feed my two BB Longevity - not horribly expensive, fish based and they do very well on it.


----------

